# Going to Florida any cool fish farms to visit?



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm going to Florida in October are there any cool ornimental fish farms to visit or pet shops? I'm mostly interested in finding some african cichlids.


----------



## TiffanyMarie1989 (Aug 8, 2011)

What part of florida?


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Try the florida fish farmers association website.

http://www.ftffa.com/


----------



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

TiffanyMarie1989 said:


> What part of florida?


I'm gonna be near Ocala and and Tampa.


----------



## 69183 (Apr 25, 2011)

Daytona Beach Aquarium, maybe. I bought my Africans from them, apparently they have the aquarium and the breeding farm.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep in mind that fish farms are private businesses and not open to the public. Introduction of disease and industrial espionage are all threats that visitors impose and the farmers are rightfully wary of strangers. Many farmers will not appreciate you just showing up. That being said there aren't really any farms in the Ocala area (too far north) but there are some in the Tampa area. But without prior approval and permission I wouldn't expect any of them to let you on.

Andy


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Daytona Aquarium has a storefront, and if you ask nicely, they might let you see the farm.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) Besides the Tampa Aquarium, chk what gives w/ some of these places.

Westside Aquarium & Pets 
Address 3409 S Dale Mabry Hwy 
City Tampa 
State FL 
Zip 33629-8601 
Country USA

Marine Warehouse Aquarium 
Address 8021 W Hillsborough Ave 
City Tampa 
State FL 
Zip 33615-4107 
Country USA

Animal House Incorporated 
Address 8444 W Hillsborough Ave 
City Tampa 
State FL 
Zip 33615-3808 
Country USA

Tampa Bay Saltwater 
Address 3171 W Hillsborough Ave 
City Tampa 
State FL 
Zip 33614-5968 
Country USA

Sunshine Aquatic Farms 
Address 5520 Wilkins Rd 
City Tampa 
State FL 
Zip 33610-9532 
Country USA


----------



## TiffanyMarie1989 (Aug 8, 2011)

Tampa is a great place for fish stuff.


----------

